# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Vodafone VDSL - δεν έχω τηλέφωνο

## Weiss52

Καλησπέρα, δεν ξέρω αν έχει αντιμετωπίσει κάποιος άλλος παρόμοιο πρόβλημα.
Εχω αναβαθμιστεί σε vdsl 50mbps εδω και 3 μήνες, με το γνωστό router H300s και τηλεφωνία voip. Η γραμμή μου είναι ok συγχρονίζω όπως πρέπει, έχω 2 τηλέφωνα που δούλευαν κανονικά μέσω επιστροφής στο router. Στις αρχές Δεκεμβρίου μετά από μια διακοπή ρεύματος από ΔΕΔΔΗΕ, διαπίστωσα ότι δεν είχα τηλεφωνια. Eνώ στο router όλα τα λαμπάκια είναι πράσινα, συγχρονίζω ok τηλέφωνο γιοκ. Έχω 2 τηλέφωνα στο σπίτι , δούλευαν κανονικά ενώ ακόμα και όταν το συνδέω απευθείας στη θύρα tel1 δεν μπορώ ούτε να καλέσω  ούτε χτυπάει όταν με καλούν. Άλλαξα καλώδια, splitter, reset το router το πρόβλημα δε λύθηκε και έπειτα από συνεννόηση με τεχνική υποστήριξη καταλήξαμε σε ελαττωματικό router και μου στάλθηκε καινούριο.
Mε το νέο router το πρόβλημα λύθηκε και για να είναι καλυμμένος το έβαλα πάνω σε mini ups. Xτες έγινε πάλι το ίδιο.Όλα τα λαμπάκια πράσινα αλλά τηλεφωνία γιοκ. 
Τι μπορεί να φταίει?

----------


## gpapaio

> Καλησπέρα, δεν ξέρω αν έχει αντιμετωπίσει κάποιος άλλος παρόμοιο πρόβλημα.
> Εχω αναβαθμιστεί σε vdsl 50mbps εδω και 3 μήνες, με το γνωστό router H300s και τηλεφωνία voip. Η γραμμή μου είναι ok συγχρονίζω όπως πρέπει, έχω 2 τηλέφωνα που δούλευαν κανονικά μέσω επιστροφής στο router. Στις αρχές Δεκεμβρίου μετά από μια διακοπή ρεύματος από ΔΕΔΔΗΕ, διαπίστωσα ότι δεν είχα τηλεφωνια. Eνώ στο router όλα τα λαμπάκια είναι πράσινα, συγχρονίζω ok τηλέφωνο γιοκ. Έχω 2 τηλέφωνα στο σπίτι , δούλευαν κανονικά ενώ ακόμα και όταν το συνδέω απευθείας στη θύρα tel1 δεν μπορώ ούτε να καλέσω  ούτε χτυπάει όταν με καλούν. Άλλαξα καλώδια, splitter, reset το router το πρόβλημα δε λύθηκε και έπειτα από συνεννόηση με τεχνική υποστήριξη καταλήξαμε σε ελαττωματικό router και μου στάλθηκε καινούριο.
> Mε το νέο router το πρόβλημα λύθηκε και για να είναι καλυμμένος το έβαλα πάνω σε mini ups. Xτες έγινε πάλι το ίδιο.Όλα τα λαμπάκια πράσινα αλλά τηλεφωνία γιοκ. 
> Τι μπορεί να φταίει?


Λαμπάκι πράσινο στο phone ανάβει και αυτό να υποθέσω; 
Έχεις τσεκάρει στο router αν παίρνει IP για το VoIP?

----------


## Dark_Man

Κανε ενα reset αρχικα και μετα βλεπεις πως θα προχωρησεις.

Υ.Γ: Κανε ενα backup τα settings πριν το reset.

----------


## netblues

Μα τα εχει κανει ολα αυτα. Το phone ανάβει πράσινο.
Κατι καιει την phone πορτα του ρουτερ. Υποψιάζομαι διαρροη 220 στην εσωτερική τηλεφωνικη.
Στην επανατροφοδότηση απο διακοπη χειροτερεύει και καιει την pots πορτα
α. Αποσύνδεση ολων των καλωδιων και μετρηση με πολυμετρο ολων των αγωγων .μεταξυ τους και ως προς τη γη
Δεν θα πρεπει να βρεθει κατι πανω απο volt. Μέτρηση σε ac κυριως.Μετρηση και με το γενικό κλειστο.
Προσοχη με τα καλώδια. Χειρισμος σαν να ειναι ρεύματος καλου κακου. 
Β.Μετρηση της πορτας phone του router χωρις τηλεφωνο. τυπικα πανω απο 20 v dc
γ. Έλεγχος με συσκευή τηλεφωνου για υπαρξη πλαγιου τονου κατα τη διαδικασία restart του ρουτερ.
δ. Κατάργηση της επιστροφής με σπλιτερ. Ουτως η αλλως ειναι κακιστη ιδεα.

Γενικότερα δυσκολη βλαβη. Θα εκανα και ελεγχο γειωσης της εγκατάστασης. Οι διαρροες ειναι επικίνδυνο πραγμα.
Αν. δεν εχεις ιδεα απο αυτα, βρες καποιον που να ξέρει. Οι ηλεκτρονικοι που ασχολούνται με συναγερμους ειναι μια ιδεα.

----------


## Weiss52

> Μα τα εχει κανει ολα αυτα. Το phone ανάβει πράσινο.
> Κατι καιει την phone πορτα του ρουτερ. Υποψιάζομαι διαρροη 220 στην εσωτερική τηλεφωνικη.
> Στην επανατροφοδότηση απο διακοπη χειροτερεύει και καιει την pots πορτα
> α. Αποσύνδεση ολων των καλωδιων και μετρηση με πολυμετρο ολων των αγωγων .μεταξυ τους και ως προς τη γη
> Δεν θα πρεπει να βρεθει κατι πανω απο volt. Μέτρηση σε ac κυριως.Μετρηση και με το γενικό κλειστο.
> Προσοχη με τα καλώδια. Χειρισμος σαν να ειναι ρεύματος καλου κακου. 
> Β.Μετρηση της πορτας phone του router χωρις τηλεφωνο. τυπικα πανω απο 20 v dc
> γ. Έλεγχος με συσκευή τηλεφωνου για υπαρξη πλαγιου τονου κατα τη διαδικασία restart του ρουτερ.
> δ. Κατάργηση της επιστροφής με σπλιτερ. Ουτως η αλλως ειναι κακιστη ιδεα.
> ...



Aν υπήρχε διαρροη ac στην τηλεφωνική δε θα είχα πρόβλημα και πριν την vdsl? Σε απλή adsl δεν είχα ποτέ κάτι αντίστοιχο. (vdsl έχω τους τελευταίους 3 μήνες)
Από τη στιγμή που το πρόβλημα ξαναεμφανίστηκε και μετά την τοποθέτηση ups  μου φαίνεται πιο λογικό αυτό που λες για την επιστροφη μέσω splitter. 
To πράσινο λαμπάκι στο phone δείχνει απλά ότι έχει πάρει ip? Αν είχε καεί το port όπως λες δε θα έπρεπε να είναι κόκκινο?
Η vodafone θα μου στείλει τεχνικό , θα τον βάλω να μετρήσει και θα ενημερώσω.
Ενημερωτικά γιατί είναι κάκιστη ιδέα η επιστροφή μέσω splitter?

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες.

----------


## K1m0n

Οι βλάβες συνέπεσαν με καταιγίδα/κεραυνούς?

----------


## Weiss52

> Οι βλάβες συνέπεσαν με καταιγίδα/κεραυνούς?


Tην πρώτη φορά είχε κακοκαιρία ( όχι κεραυνούς) για αυτό είχε και διακοπη ρεύματος. Στη δεύτερη φορά δεν υπήρχε τπτ.
Ο τεχνικός ήρθε μέτρησε 0 ταση και στις 2 θυρες τηλ. , με νέο router που μου έδωσε ξαναδουλεύει, θα δοκιμάσω τηλεφωνία χωρίς επιστροφή και βλέπουμε.

----------


## netblues

> Aν υπήρχε διαρροη ac στην τηλεφωνική δε θα είχα πρόβλημα και πριν την vdsl? Σε απλή adsl δεν είχα ποτέ κάτι αντίστοιχο. (vdsl έχω τους τελευταίους 3 μήνες)
> Από τη στιγμή που το πρόβλημα ξαναεμφανίστηκε και μετά την τοποθέτηση ups  μου φαίνεται πιο λογικό αυτό που λες για την επιστροφη μέσω splitter. 
> To πράσινο λαμπάκι στο phone δείχνει απλά ότι έχει πάρει ip? Αν είχε καεί το port όπως λες δε θα έπρεπε να είναι κόκκινο?
> Η vodafone θα μου στείλει τεχνικό , θα τον βάλω να μετρήσει και θα ενημερώσω.
> Ενημερωτικά γιατί είναι κάκιστη ιδέα η επιστροφή μέσω splitter?
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες.


To ups προστατευει απο διακοπη ρευματος, και υπο συνθηκες απο spikes, κλπ της τασης. Η τηλεφωνικη γραμμη ομως πηγαινει απευθειας στο router/modem/
Η πορτα xdsl εχει προστασιες απο υπερτασεις κλπ.
Η τηλεφωνικη πορτα ομως που θεωρειται οτι συνδεεται απλα με ενα τηλεφωνο δεν εχει τις ιδιες προστασιες
Οταν πας και κανεις επιστροφη πανω στο καλωδιο του xdsl, απλα ανοιγεις την πορτα και περιμενεις να ερθει το κακο.
Το καψιμο γινεται σε πολυ χαμηλο επιπεδο.
Ο ρουτερ κανει register και το λαμπακι αναβει. Η πορτα ομως ειναι off.

H επιστροφη της φωνης απο το router πισω στο καλωδιο προκαλει και αλλα κακα πραγματα στο σημα του vdsl και τα εχουμε αναλυσει πληρως σε διαφορα post.
To κακο ειναι οτι ειναι ο μονος τρόπος να αλλαξει μια pots σε voip χωρις κατσαβιδια και αλλαγες στην καλωδιωση, οπότε προτείνεται από τους παρόχους.
Και επειδη ο κοσμος δεν διαβαζει, το εχουν βαλει ακομα και μεσα στα μενου του ρουτερ, με ορολογιες και μεταφρασεις που θα εκαναν τον Μπαμπινιωτη να κανει χαρακιρι εξω απο τα γραφεια των isp.

----------

